# Ipad Photos Question



## Silverado (Aug 27, 2012)

I just purchased a new Ipad Tablet. When I import my pen pictures from my Ipad to my Desktop Computer some of the pictures show up backwards or on there side. Can anyone help me with this problem?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## GoatRider (Aug 27, 2012)

Apple uses a "feature" of the jpeg specification that few other software developers pay attention to. It's a flag that says something like "rotation angle". If you rotate your ipad and take a picture, it doesn't actually rotate the picture, it just says it's rotated. Any other Apple product will then rotate it to display, but nobody else will. If you want everybody else to see it properly, take the picture in landscape format with the button on the right. Actually, that's what you have to do for the iPhone, but I'm pretty sure it would be the same on the iPad.


----------



## 76winger (Aug 27, 2012)

Are the images displaying correctly on your computer before you import them? I've not had that happen to me, but then most of the photos I've got on my own ipad were brought down from those I've posted on Flickr, using the FlickStackr app. 

Also, The iPad does have some simple editing capabilites that will allow you to rotate them and perform simple touch up. More advanced changes would require an app.


----------



## Silverado (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Dave

The pictures show up fine on the tablet but when I upload them to the computer about 75% show up correct ant the other 25% show up either upside down or on there side. I am also unable to edit them on the computer either.
 The Ipad takes awesome pictures with the right lighting on the pens.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## 76winger (Aug 27, 2012)

Brenton may have the solution for you then where he mentioned to hold it in landscape position with the button to the right. I haven't tried that on my iPad, but have noticed it on the iPhone. Actually I'm not happy with the quality of photos my iPad 2 takes, so I don't normally use it as a camera, but rather as a portable display for the photos I've taken with my DSLR camera.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 27, 2012)

I usually use mine in landscape mode with the button to the right as was suggested. The built in photo app has the ability to rotate the photos but other apps are more robust.

While they are not photo manipulation apps, you might take a look at KingCamera and Pro HDR to see if they offer features you might find useful.


----------

